# she says she's done



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Because of several years of what my wife of 10 years calls emotional neglect and coupled with the fact that i have a pornography addiction, one that i'm going to counseling for, my wife asked me to leave to give her space. Every day, i've been trying to "reason" with her but all it has done is made her more distant. During this time, i discovered her on dating sites, so i tried harder to convince her thinking that i'm losing drastically. She said she was only looking to have some fun and not date, but i still wanted to try harder, so i did. I eventually told her yesterday that i would consent to the site knowing that i didn't want to. I just had a funny feeling about something so i looked through her phone and saw she'd exchanged erotic photos with some guy, she'd had phone sex with another, she'd spoken with another guy for several hours. I confronted her so she said she's done. All of her actions are totally out of character and i'm sure she's doing this to relieve her frustrations of the past few years. I feel so strongly that this is just a phase and that she just wants to have some fun, one of the things she says our marriage has been missing. She is a highly intelligent and respectful woman, i feel, who is lashing back because of everything. This is not who she is. The thing about it, though, is I still love her and I feel that once she has her space and goes through all of this, she will actually realize that she still loves me, too. What do you all think???? Lost cause....

Let me also add, she tells me that if i give her the space she wants, she may reconsider her statement of being done and reevaluate things. I'm gonna get my own apartment while remaining optimistic.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

i know someone has some thoughts on this...help me out.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It is all a script
Way is she telling you anything, shes in the wrong.
You tell her you will not tolorate her behavior, or will you?
Stay the course or share your wife? I won,t

Please stay strong and show confidence DO NOT SHOW WEAKNESS

You love her and you will TAKE HER BACK is she stops all contact with other men.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I did some of the things your wife is doing. i was incredibly sexually frustrated. it was out of character for me, but desperate times call for desperate measures. 

your wife seems to have taken it far, though. i think she is staying around to hurt you. It kind of sounds like she wants you to know. i think she would hide it better otherwise.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Blanca said:


> I did some of the things your wife is doing. i was incredibly sexually frustrated. it was out of character for me, but desperate times call for desperate measures.
> 
> your wife seems to have taken it far, though. i think she is staying around to hurt you. It kind of sounds like she wants you to know. i think she would hide it better otherwise.


She decided to move out and we've worked on some tentative arrangements. She's filing papers today. What makes it so hard for me is I have no family here. Met her here when I played baseball and stayed because of her. They say when one still has love, as I do, there is still a chance but I'll have to work on myself in hopes of proving that I can and will change. We have a daughter together, so we will still be around one another at times. We decided that we would still attend same church. If my changes don't get her to find again that love she once had, I'll be ready for my next wife. It sounds different to even think about possibly marrying again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frankie_boy (Oct 20, 2010)

It sounds so hurtful and her actions seem like rushed desicions.She is not thinking straight at the moment, in my opinion.


----------

